# Critique Quarter Horse Mare For Curiosity's Sake :)



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

So this is basically just asking for a critique out of curiosity. I'm moving into a house with a barn and acres so naturally I start looking at horses ;P I am neutral about her at the moment, but I do see some possibility with her. It'd be great to get a mare for that price to play around with. I know there aren't ANY confo shots--which bug me--but she is at a humane society adoption barn so I think they are more focused on getting your attention with cute shots . They say strong potential for reining/cutting, what do you guys think? and what level of riding do you think would suffice with this mare? 

Thanks for your opinions, I love them  




PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would pass on a horse that bucks with certain riders - that means she has it in her toolbox, and could use it when she feels the need ... she has also been there for three years? Too long, especially if she has just been a pasture pony ... the economy is very bad and you can get a horse that has been riding for the same price... but that's just me. She is built nice enough, but she seems a little challenging ...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I only watched a little bit of the video but from what I saw she did not look very happy to be ridden--ears back most of the time. I agree with Ace80908, you could get a better horse for that price, although I do feel bad she's been at a Humane Society for that long :/ there's probably a good reason she hasn't been adopted yet though..


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Something that caught me: she seems sour about moving forwards. Her ears were back and she had a sour expression on her face when she was trotting. She was also trotting in a very strung out manner. She was very quick to stop. This isn't a bad thing, but I couldn't see them _asking_ for a trot/halt transition. It struck me more as them asking for a trot to walk, but her giving them a trot to halt. She might be the kind who just decides, "I'm done with work! Screw you!" She strikes me as a little bratty about being asked to move out and work.


More experienced people can now say educated stuff. I'll go get my coat. :wink:


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

This is why I love this forum. Thanks for your opinions guys! I have the tendency to only look at horses good qualities.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

My ssh made those exact same faces, pinned ears, very mouthy, bucked etc. It was solved just with a different bit. She didn't like a broken bit. I put a solid bit in her mouth and she never did it again


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The horse is nicely built and all. I think she is a horse that requires negotiation with, not commanding. Some people enjoy working with a horse that has it's own personality and will. I mean all horses have this, of course. But some of them will work WITH you but will not work FOR you. They require you to be very sensitive in applying the aids and using your brain to work around their attitude, rather than pushing too hard, wherein they'll go up!

So, it's up to you. Do you like sucha ahorse? They can be really, really engaging and the reward when you get them to cooperate can be huge.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> The horse is nicely built and all. I think she is a horse that requires negotiation with, not commanding. Some people enjoy working with a horse that has it's own personality and will. I mean all horses have this, of course. But some of them will work WITH you but will not work FOR you. They require you to be very sensitive in applying the aids and using your brain to work around their attitude, rather than pushing too hard, wherein they'll go up!
> 
> So, it's up to you. Do you like sucha ahorse? They can be really, really engaging and the reward when you get them to cooperate can be huge.



Very very good way of explaining. I'm glad you you can put it into words. She don't look like a bad little mare but she looks like she needs more of a partner, willing to accept her for who she is, instead of someone wanting to work against her. The people in the video don't really seem to be justifying this little mare enough.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Longmeadow is good people. She needs a lot of work, but I think she's worth a look.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

"The people in the video don't really seem to be justifying this little mare enough. "

I wouldn't necessarily say that. The rider was good with the rein and stayed balanced on her and all. Who knows the back story of this horse. But she did look ****y and might be one of the mares that just does this. The right owner will work through that . . . maybe.

To be honest, I know I would not be that owner. I haven't the patience.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I completely agree with Tinyliny. 
The other thing I'm seeing/wondering about is that in the video she seems to be happier at the walk and bareback. That makes me wonder if maybe the saddle they're using doesn't fit her well (the rider is bouncing a bit at the trot which could be making any issues worse, however with how fast the mare is trotting, I don't think anyone could sit that easily! haha) and that's causing the angry ears. Some horses just won't put up with an ill fitting saddle and maybe she's one like that.
The way she acted in that video just hollers at me that she's uncomfortable/in pain from something.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Tinyliny- that didn't come how I wanted it, sorry. I mention that I think she needs to be placed in a different bit and saddle. Nothing against the riders. I'm typing on an iPad thingy my hubby bought and sometime my thoughts and words don't come out right because it's hard to type and I try to type quicker. She looks very uncomfortable. Especially when they ask her to trot. I know with an ill fitting saddles horses tend to come to a dead halt when asked to slow down because they are trying to reduce movement. I don't think she lacks the forward movement but more so uncomfortable to move forward.


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

I think you all have brought up valid points and I'm very grateful for them all . I was wondering the same thing Wallaby, about perhaps an ill fitting saddle. I've ridden ****y mares and to me to seems like she is more uncomfortable than "You are NOT going to boss me around". It could just be me though. I think she is worth a look at so I can see for myself if we agree with each other, although it will probably be some time before I get over there :/. 

Some more questions if you guys feel the urge to give me some more knowledge .
After some obvious work to fine tune her, do you think she could be a possible reining prospect? Low level obviously . 

Have any of you adopted from Long Meadow before? I have looked at a horse there quite a few years ago and from what I rememeber it was nice. How difficult is the adoption process in those opinion who have been through it? 

That's all I can think of now, thanks again guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Belgiancross (Oct 1, 2011)

I would take a look at her; there is something I like about the set of her head. I agree with the previous posts about her wanting someone to work with her - a little opinionated. If you don't like to have a conversation about almost everything you ask of her, she may not be the horse for you. But if you enjoy the interaction, she could be great for you. My horse is like that, so I recognize it in the video. My opinion, I would check her out. You can't get the whole story from just the video clip. I do agree she looks uncomfortable at the trot, but she seemed very relaxed barebacked. Good luck!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I have worked with horses like this one. I think she is bothered by the cinch (many mares are). 

I sort of like her look. She is a project, no doubt, and if you are up for it she might be a great horse. 

Coming out of a rescue the only question I would have is what happens if she does not work out or I need to sell her for some reason? Some of these places want the horse BACK and no money. I worked alone when I did horse rescue because my intent from the outset was to buy, rehab and then resell the horse into a better situation. 

It can take hours and hours to get a horse nice and reliable and the thought of doing that and then not being able to move the horse along (and make a little money if I could) was not part of MY equation. 

She is built well enough for the effort. JMO.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with what has been said, she seems fussy about moving forward and the bit. It might be a ill-fitting thing or a personality thing. To me, she looks like she could be bad minded.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh jeeze that mare is in pain... The face says it all and she was NOT happy about that bit. That amount of chewing is not normal.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> Oh jeeze that mare is in pain... The face says it all and she was NOT happy about that bit. That amount of chewing is not normal.


The horse i am currently breaking out now is very fussy with his mouth. It took about a month for me to teach him to give his chin. He is still very fussy an very mouthy. He is constantly chewing, but he is very mouthy even when he is by himself in his stall. He grinds his teeth and plays with his tongue. Some horses are just like that.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The second that I saw this mare, I thought 'Sour.' xD She looks like a 14.2hh, ridable version of my miniature! That 'I'll do it if I feel like it and its going to be because I feel like it not because you told me to' attitude is quite distinguishable. Still, I'd love to see her after a properly fitted saddle and perhaps a visit from the chiro. Her build is nice and she appears to have plenty of potential, if you could only convince her. If you're a bold rider who doesn't mind a 'fixer upper' horse, I'd say go try her out. I'm also seeing that she is _much_ better behaved/relaxed bareback, making me think that Wallaby is right. She may just bei uncomfortable.

As for the mouthiness, trying a different bit (perhaps a copper, sweetiron, or jointed snaffle?) may help a bit, but it will most likely just come with time. From what I understand she hasn't been ridden a lot, and is fairly green. It takes some horses longer to warm up to the idea of a bit than others. Sour is extremely mouthy, but it doesn't really interfere with her work, so I'm not bothered by it. We've tried six different bits (theres only so many choices in the mini world!) and she still chews, so I just fitted her the best I can so that she can't get her tounge over it, and we work from there.


----------

